# Going back home?



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi everyone... Trying to make a long story short but we are scheduled to return to the US after several years away. Born Americans. It would be a biannual arrangement for the time being but planning on purchasing a home. We've been in Dubai the past three years and a couple of European countries before that, two kids ages 3 and 8. Husband successful company with international branches. Income, health insurance, etc. not worries presently. My problems- I don't know if I can cope with the crime, especially in light of all the recent disasters. Also, most of my family has passed away so we don't even have a city to "go back" to, I can choose from a few but only one I really "know". Options are Portland, Phoenix, or Dallas. I thought I would be ecstatic but I'm more worried and scared which is surprising.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Being an expat changes you. And "back home" has changed, too. So you may want to think of it more like moving on to another new country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The weather is what it is no matter which of the locations you pick. Everything is in somewhat of tormoil over immigration but I see hardly anything in D/FW. Read the news with two grains of salt. Make that three. Bev is right - things have changed. You ate not the same person, you do not have the same perspective the same priorities. 
I was surprised about the diversity, openness, availability of goods and services when we moved to D/FW two years ago.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> Being an expat changes you. And "back home" has changed, too. So you may want to think of it more like moving on to another new country.
> Cheers,
> Bev


You are absolutely right. That's definitely what it feels like!


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

twostep said:


> The weather is what it is no matter which of the locations you pick. Everything is in somewhat of tormoil over immigration but I see hardly anything in D/FW. Read the news with two grains of salt. Make that three. Bev is right - things have changed. You ate not the same person, you do not have the same perspective the same priorities.
> I was surprised about the diversity, openness, availability of goods and services when we moved to D/FW two years ago.


That does sound promising, thanks for the reply. We lived in Plano for 4 years so that's the only city of the three that I'm familiar with, which is a bit easier since I have an idea what to avoid and what to look forward to.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I would pick the state where I haven’t lived before. But that’s because of my personal experience of moving back to my native region after being away for 15 years. That felt so strange. So much was changed. So many things you don’t know (great places to hang out, nice restaurants, good shops,...). All this different things, it all took me by surprise. Not that I have a difficult time dealing with change, because that past 15 years I had lived in 3 different places, across the country. And even spend some time in the US. But I was prepared for things being different there. Not so in my native region.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

That's a great point. My husband never expected me to hesitate, and its not like we have to leave "now or never" either. I feel like all the negative situations are getting to me though.


----------



## sallylinda (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey its cool that you are returning back to US and have fun with your stay. Even I have stayed several years in US. project yourself well and set back our negative emotions. Have a happy life


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Camden04 said:


> That does sound promising, thanks for the reply. We lived in Plano for 4 years so that's the only city of the three that I'm familiar with, which is a bit easier since I have an idea what to avoid and what to look forward to.


aside from landmarks you may not recognize much. boom town is the only word that comes to mind for the general area. for example there is no house in our neighborhood for sale. will it be plano or dallas?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Camden04 said:


> That's a great point. My husband never expected me to hesitate, and its not like we have to leave "now or never" either. I feel like all the negative situations are getting to me though.


that is normal. your daily live has a certain routine, comfort zone and you are facing a major change. our last move from alabama to texas was harder on me then back and forth us europe. i had actually grown roots, had my social circle - turned native.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

twostep said:


> aside from landmarks you may not recognize much. boom town is the only word that comes to mind for the general area. for example there is no house in our neighborhood for sale. will it be plano or dallas?


Wow that's really different and exciting from my point of view. I'm thinking Plano from a school standpoint but still working on it. I just found out my husband is sending me over there at the end of this month for a few weeks, hopefully it will go smooth and the kids and I can move by July.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow my husband just got off the phone and things seem to be going like hotcakes over there! Going to put in a bid tomorrow!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Camden04 said:


> Wow my husband just got off the phone and things seem to be going like hotcakes over there! Going to put in a bid tomorrow!


Bid on a job or house?


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

hello twostep
i just have a question on you have nothing to do with that post but saw that you are living in canada .Now we consider to immigrate to canada and my hubby is a qualified plasterer what are in need in canada but we wouldnt know where to go too could you give as any advise please and im dutch citzen and my hubby is british but we would like to be close to the us border and not too cold would be greate could you gave as any advise please 
regards kaz


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

bikaz - i live in the usa. please post your question in the canada section.


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

oh i am sorry for that twostep we try to find a country what we can immegrate too and no.one would have being usa but it is so difficult to come in my hubby is a qualified plasterer and we dont know how we can get a visa to live in the usa so we was looking in to oz there is my hubby to old for the skilled workers visa he is 48 and that ends at 45 and that is what we was looking ito canada but do you have any wise ideas how to get in to the usa on a permanent visa is there any changes in the last view years that will altimes be our no. one 
we are grateful for any advise regards karin and william


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Home - Citizenship and Immigration Canada - Canada


----------

